# Where is Stormy's thread?



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a potential adopter - great family - cannot find the threa.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Is this the one?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1234859&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. Where did it go?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

terry i am not understanding this. forgive me for asking but what does it matter about the thread. if arrangements for the dog are set and now you have an adopter...is it transport help that you're wanting to request in the thread? i am SO CONCERNED about two dogs here, stormy and kaiser...it feels like both these dogs have such confusion surrounding what's going on with them. and both of them were posted as having such difficulties being in the shelter situation that every day i get up thinking well it's another day these poor dogs have to spend in a terrible situation. looks like this is the link above...

(if the people who are working on these dogs have everything together and the dogs are safe or soon to be safe, and i'm just being an awfulizer...again...forgive me. everyone here who knows me knows i have only one agenda, helping to save these dogs. one by one).

thank you.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAThanks. Where did it go?


The thread had dropped down to page 2 in Urgent.


----------

